# Sin City Effekt in Gimp



## SBL-Multimedia (25. September 2014)

Massacre hat eine neue Ressource erstellt:

Sin City Effekt in Gimp - Lassen wir heute ein paar Blumen im Sin City Effekt erstrahlen



> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sponsor: Maxon: http://www.maxon.net/de/
> SBL Multimedia Homepage: http://bit.ly/1qlUXaj
> ...



Weitere Informationen zu dieser Ressource...


----------



## saftmeister (27. September 2014)

Hey danke, bitte mehr Tutorials über Gimp. 

Gehört zwar nicht zum THema aber: Ich habe das Programm seit Urzeiten und schon sehr oft versucht, mich da richtig einzuarbeiten, aber meine Kentnisse gehen nicht über das Verkleinern, Zuschneiden, Stauchen und bisschen Einfärben nicht hinaus. Ich habe keine Ahnung von dem, was ich damit alles anstellen kann. Könntest du nicht was für Unbedarften zum Thema Freistellen machen? Das interessiert mich schon sehr.


----------

